# Wrongly Labeled As A Racist (CNN Post)



## cots (May 25, 2019)

CNN is reporting about a women who had got fired from her job and was publicly shamed for being a "racist" when in fact she wasn't. It's a good example of how people are overusing the terms racist, homophobia, transphobia and the outcome that can happen when they do and the actual perspective from the accused. I think it was a brave and responsible thing to do for CNN to post as it doesn't fit into their usual narrative, goes against the well-to-do group of lefties that were the perpetrators and takes on the general issue of people using the term "racist" when it doesn't apply to the situation. I haven't lost my job over the left wing nuts calling me racist or lost my forum account here for certain people calling me transphobic, but it's what these people want and are after. I think both sides need to be taken into account and I'm glad I don't use social media (like Twitter or Facebook) as these are the type of hive-mind sheep idiotic fanatics that you'll have to deal with.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/25/us/false-racism-internet-mob-chipotle-video/index.html


----------



## kuwanger (May 25, 2019)

cots said:


> I think both sides need to be taken into account and I'm glad I don't use social media (like Twitter or Facebook) as these are the type of hive-mind sheep idiotic fanatics that you'll have to deal with.



See, the fundamental problem is precisely the "idiotic fanatics".  The claim of 'It's called "confirmation bias" -- people are predisposed to uncritically accept stories that line up with preexisting beliefs, he says.' is a red herring.  We're fed news as a general course with many people simply refusing to be critical about them.  There's more of an uncomfirmation bias--an anti-truthiness filter--than a confirmation bias.  The way the story is spun, it took days for the mob to switch sides based on a few critical thinkers who were able to turn the tide--I think redirect the ripples of the idiots may be a better analogy.

This is why we have trials.  This is why we should wait and try to get all the information before reacting.  This isn't a left or right thing.  I definitely agree that CNN is often one to try to fan a specific angle.  They weren't the instigators of this or other twitter/facebook mobs.  Those were the actions of individuals, often many of which could no doubt be tracked as having participated in many other mobs.  Together, I'm sure at least a few are the main instigators.  A few need a little visit with police to remind them not to make death or other threats.  Basically, the best response would be if a lot more people were willing to counter these mobs because unlike real mobs they have virtually no strength in numbers.  Truth is pretty crippling to them.


----------



## notimp (May 26, 2019)

Internet mob. Dont focus on it. Its single issue.

Not structural.

Internet mob falsely accuses others of being 'greedy', 'lazy', 'intelligent', 'unpopular'.... far more often.

Get it? this is not a structural racism accusation issue - unless you make it one. 

If you can move your mindset away from "people are using that on purpose - its all a big unfair battle", you'll benefit most from it.

Story is still important so this doesnt happen as often. You can thank the media for making it an issue here.


----------

